# orkut is banned here fool!!!



## chicha (Aug 9, 2007)

*muhhaa??*

this is what i get when i type www.orkut.com.
i use ie. well its not exacty not me, it comes in my unlce's office and he wants that in all the pc's. what is that thing. the proper message is this.
"orkut is banned here you fool, the administrator did not write this, guess who did"

how do i get this mesage on  all the pc's.
this event happend only on his pc.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: muhhaa??*

This is some prank virus, if I remember right.
Some such thread is there is there in QnA or Software Troubleshooting section.


----------



## chicha (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: muhhaa??*

yes i thought so too.
thank you for the info will check that out.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: muhhaa??*

this is the thread to remove the virus.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=547769&postcount=15


----------



## chicha (Aug 9, 2007)

"Orkut has been banned here you fool, this is not written by administrators, guess who wrote this"

this is what i get when i type orkut.com. this happend at my place and was gone the next day, now the same has happend at my uncle's office, and he is happey about it. the problem is that he wants the same thing on  all the pc's in all his offices.
what is that virus? how do i get it?

it happens only on his pc. i tried blocking that site in the internet options.
he and all the others in his office use IE. plz help


----------



## chesss (Aug 9, 2007)

*my.opera.com/krishnan/blog/index.dml/tag/"Orkut is banned you fool/


----------



## vish786 (Aug 9, 2007)

removing virus thread is here.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=547769&postcount=15


----------



## shantanu (Aug 9, 2007)

two threads were running , so threads merged !


----------



## tanvi chaturvedi (Aug 9, 2007)

hw to create this virus thread..
ne idea???


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 9, 2007)

tanvi chaturvedi said:
			
		

> hw to create this virus thread..
> ne idea???


what question is that?


----------



## slugger (Aug 9, 2007)

tanvi chaturvedi said:
			
		

> hw to create this virus thread..
> ne idea???



i guess hes askn 4 way 2 script malicious code

dont b a scipt-kiddie d00d, learn it d hard/correct way


----------



## fannedman (Aug 10, 2007)

LOL, i never thought  someone would want to have my virus..

I must tell you that this is a low level kind of block i.e it is done only at the surface level..

well here's the modified code that should suffice your needs, wrote in a jiffy...

include all the strings that you dont want to appear in the trigger_strings array separated with '?', of course first string is firefox coz autohotkey cant read the edit fields in it...


```
#persistent
#notrayicon

trigger_strings=Mozilla Firefox?orkut?youtube?thinkdigit?chip-india
ie_actv=0
settimer,ban,2000

return

ban:
WinGetActiveTitle, ed1
ifwinactive ahk_class IEFrame
{
 ControlGetText,ed2,edit1,ahk_class IEFrame
 ControlGetText,ed3,edit2,ahk_class IEFrame
 ControlGetText,ed4,edit3,ahk_class IEFrame
 ControlGetText,ed5,edit4,ahk_class IEFrame
 ie_actv=1
}

Loop, parse, trigger_strings , ?
{
 ifinstring,ed1,%A_Loopfield%
 {
  close_n_msg(ed1,A_Loopfield)
  break
 }

 if,ie_actv
 {  
  ed=%ed2% %ed3% %ed4% %ed5%
  ifinstring,ed,%A_Loopfield%
   {
   close_n_msg(ahk_class IEFrame,A_Loopfield)
   ie_actv=0
   return
   }
 }
}
ie_actv=0 
return

close_n_msg(wntitle,banned_item)
{
   winclose,%wntitle%
   sleep,100
   ifwinexist,ahk_class #32770
    ControlClick ,x210 y90,ahk_class #32770,,,,NA
   msgbox,262160,%banned_item% IS BANNED,%banned_item% is banned you fool`,Now get back to work`, I'am watching you `r`r                                                     MUHAHAHA!!,30
   return
}
```


----------



## Total Sucker !!! (Nov 14, 2007)

I have really gotta really really really perfect solution for this man well....i accept tht its not ma piece of work i mean i m just givin refferrence what wht goes in tht man so here goes the url :*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61413

its in point no.26!!!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL dude I guess you are in  abumping spear  .. Please check the last post date when replying to a thread..


----------



## Indyan (Nov 16, 2007)

Your virus is more popular than you think. About a month ago I cleaned it from my cousin bros comp. And a couple of week ago I had to remove it from my friends computer!


----------



## vish786 (Nov 16, 2007)

lol.... which every system i hav seen, who use pen drive has been infected with this script.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 16, 2007)

the virus can esily be removed....i removed it from one of my friends PC a month ago..
search in yahoo answer by typing "orkut virus" as the search string..
you will get the specific answer..


----------



## Ankush_is_here (Nov 18, 2007)

go to c drive and type c:\heap41a and now open task manager:>processes and then end process svhost wth adminstrator not wth system,network remember ths.

and than delete all files by peessing shift+delete in heap41a folder.....

restart ur pc


----------



## speedrider_100 (Nov 23, 2007)

found a solution given here:

   1. Press CTRL+ALT+DEL and go to the processes tab
   2. Look for svchost.exe under the image name. There will be many but look for the ones which have your username under the username
   3. Press DEL to kill these files. It will give you a warning, Press Yes
   4. Repeat for more svchost.exe files with your username and repeat. Do not kill svchost.exe with system, local service or network service!
   5. Now open My Computer
   6. In the address bar, type C:\heap41a and press enter. It is a hidden folder, and is not visible by default.
   7. Delete all the files here
   8. Now go to Start --> Run and type Regedit
   9. Go to the menu Edit --> Find
  10. Type "heap41a" here and press enter. You will get something like this "[winlogon] C:\heap41a\svchost.exe C:\heap(some number)\std.txt"
  11. Select that and Press DEL. It will ask "Are you sure you want to delete this value?", click Yes
  12. Now close the registry editor.

Now the virus is gone. But be sure to delete the autorun.inf file


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 23, 2007)

Are bhai how many times we'll have to give the solution in same thread?

*www.askvg.com/solution-orkutcom-youtubecom-and-firefox-is-banned-in-system/


----------



## vish786 (Nov 23, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Are bhai how many times we'll have to give the solution in same thread?
> 
> *www.askvg.com/solution-orkutcom-youtubecom-and-firefox-is-banned-in-system/



you too gave again...


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 24, 2007)

This is after u remove orkut virus
Check Out this tutorial posted by "Goobimama" in tutorials
It enables one to block a website in a pc
dunno whether it will work for orkut 
but worth a shot
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69616 
Plz copy paste if it doesnt work


----------

